# San Roque Area - Internet?



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

A friend of mine has bought a place near San Roque and is looking for an internet provider. He has had a bad experience with Telefonica in the past (amazing, I can't believe that!!!) and does not want to use them. Here in the Guadlahorce valley there are numerous wireless interntet providers, but he can't find anyone down San Roque way. Does anyone have any suggestions? As his MMCG, I am supposed to be setting him up, but I am a bit lost. HELP!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Let me make a phone call in the morning - I'm not sure if a friend goes that far along the coast.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Let me make a phone call in the morning - I'm not sure if a friend goes that far along the coast.


Thanks Steve, not sure who your friend is, but if it is Jason, I have already checked with him. Please let me know
Cheers
Tony


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, Laurence does not cover that far- Jason @ Mercury was recommended. Can he supply?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Sorry, Laurence does not cover that far- Jason @ Mercury was recommended. Can he supply?


Hi Steve, thanks for your jelp. Unfortunately Jason can't help either so looks like good old Telefonica!!
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for your jelp. Unfortunately Jason can't help either so looks like good old Telefonica!!
> Cheers
> Tony


"jelp"?? I meant help, although jelp sounds like it should be a word!


----------

